# jjmac, my journey from man to MACHINE!!!



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

*pics, page 1 and 4 weeks later on page 6 along with a video * 

hello all, this is going to be my journal. im starting it right before i start my next cycle. hopefully having this journal will help keep me on track diet wise as thats where i tend to let myself down, it will also let people read about the PEDs im using and the effects they have on me.

so a bit of history, been training since i was 19, (4 years) and had a total of over a year out, 6 months due to 2 shoulder operations (motorbike crash) and 7 months due to being inexperienced on 1st cycle and doing no PCT, losing all gains, and then not being ar5ed for ages.

got about 3 cycles under my belt now, the last one being a 6 month 500mg test e cycle, i gained nothing after 3 months but just stayed on like a [email protected], with a half-ar5ed diet.

i did hackskiis 45 day PCT, and it worked like magic, ive been off over 3 months now and feel great, full sex drive, full motivation in gym, and for the 1st time i think ive finally nailed my diet and keeping to it.

ive now gained over half a stone in the last month, more than i did on my 6 month course, this is all down to diet.

stats: age 23,

weight, bang on 13st

arms, 16"

chest 45"

diet can be posted on request but im pretty sure its spot on,

training, im coming up to the last month of Ultimate Hypertrophy Training, then will be starting a new workout which i will post when i start it.

supps/PEDs

will be using creatine, glutamine, taurine, mutant mass, malodextrin,

also have been using GHRP-6 for a week now and will continue for at least 6 months.

will start using insulin (novorapid) in the next week once im completly happy with what im doing with it, but it will be 4iu twice a day, going up to around 6-8iu twice a day. slin use will be 1 month on, few weeks off.

gear: im going to do a blast cruise now in small 6 week blast, 6 cruise, bursts untill the new year. 1st 6 week blast will be a prop/NPP mix, dosed at about 70mg NPP, 130mg prop. 1ml EOD so not a very high dose at all.

then i will cruise on 250mg test e E 10 D, second 6 week burst will depend on the state im in, if ive put on a lot of unwanted weight, it will be a cut, (150mg prop/ 100mg mast prop EOD), if i gained well on the prop/NPP mix, and kept reasonably lean, i'll do the same again but maybe double the dose :tongue: .

i really am commited to putting weight on now, my problem before was fri/sat nights id always go out, then spend the weekend eating sh!t or not at all. weekend just gone i went out and didnt drink a drop, so i know i can do it.

having this journal will force me to stick at it all.

thankyou for the last 5 minutes of your life reading this, and no you cant have them back :thumb: .

**the 'now' pics will be posted as soon as i get a quiet min in the gym for a mate to take them, defo by friday.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

You've taken the first step mate as if everything is there in black and white, it's so much easier to stick too! Good luck with it all. I hope all goes well and i'll keep tabs on your journal and how you're doing.

:thumb:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> You've taken the first step mate as if everything is there in black and white, it's so much easier to stick too! Good luck with it all. I hope all goes well and i'll keep tabs on your journal and how you're doing.
> 
> :thumb:


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like you got a good physique already there mate.

No idea about the chemical stuff so can't help there but will keep an eye on the journal and help where I can.

Dan


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

heres the pics, just taken tonight. please be nice lol, constructive criticism welocome


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

You got some huge shoulders there mate.

Will watch this one mate, good luck buddy.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

cheers lads, just done my first ever 2iu slin, yay!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great physique already jjmac.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

mate going on the slin novarapid my self... how have you planned it out??


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

xpower said:


> Great physique already jjmac.


thanks mate, things can only improve now so looking forward to the next few months!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> mate going on the slin novarapid my self... how have you planned it out??


only doing 2iu today as its my first time, same again twice tomorrow.

as of thurs doing 4iu twice a day, 1st at about 10 oclock with meal 2, but having a shake with low and moderate GI carbs about 40 min before to get some natty slin released first.

same after workout, having a shake again with oats/malodextrin, then 40 min to 1 hr after workout slin with a meal. making sure to have at least 10g carbs/1iu.

told gf/parents IF (although unlikely), but IF im asleep and cant be woken, to put sugar under my tongue and ring an ambulance and tell them its a suspected insulin overdose. also now going to get in the habit of carrying a can of full fat coke around with me for a couple of hours post jab.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

jjmac said:


> only doing 2iu today as its my first time, same again twice tomorrow.
> 
> as of thurs doing 4iu twice a day, 1st at about 10 oclock with meal 2, but having a shake with low and moderate GI carbs about 40 min before to get some natty slin released first.
> 
> ...


I bet this went down really well mate, looking good.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

haha no they freaked out a bit, i told them it wouldnt happen but that 'everyone' does it as a precaution, id rather they had some idea if they found me slumped down, gives me a fighting chance


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Good luck with the journal will follow what's ur lifts on the big 3 like?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

bench got up to 140 for 2 reps about 6 months ago on cycle, havent tried since but did 120 for 8 yesterday so not doing too bad for me,

deadlifts, again a while back managed 200kg for 4 reps, (with straps and belt) but now stick around the 160 mark and go for reps, 10-12. will be going heavy again when the gear kicks in.

squats, going to try them again soon, i cant put my right shoulder back far enough to grab the bar without it hurting, due to an accident and the doc tightning my rotator cuff tendon, so at the min just doing 45 degree leg press, 16 plates for 10, 18 plates for 6.

will be trying squats again soon as shoulder feels ok


----------



## benniedwards (Jun 12, 2010)

Your doing well mate  ... I went out last weekend and didn't drink a drop? Really? Lol


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

benniedwards said:


> Your doing well mate  ... I went out last weekend and didn't drink a drop? Really? Lol


that was just lemonade.... :whistling:

you watch ben i'll be the only one sober at kyles party on sat, and amir, hes not drinking either because of his fight in sept.


----------



## benniedwards (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll be sober!... I've got my targets too! Sept 1st 2011, be as big as you  haha... Always gotta think big!...

You going amir's fight? Ian said he had a ticket I can have... You going on coach with them all?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

just a quick update, today was a 'rest' day but i felt 100% so went and did 2 hours of kickboxing, just done 4iu slin, 1st time at that dose, now im eating fish, with.... porridge!! ran out of brown rice so it was the next best thing haha.

havent had even the slightest sign of hypo yet, but ive only been using small doses so far....

decided monday is the day my new cycle starts  cant wait.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

looking really good dude :0)


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

by the way - how do you find uht training?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

cheers mate, ive really liked the UHT, i started it when i started PCT, the high reps at the start helped me not realise any strength loss i might have had.

5-7 sets of 15 reps KILLS no matter what the weight is!

also like the upper/lower split, 4 days a week.

i am looking forward to dedicating a night to just 1 or 2 bodyparts again though. have you done UHT yourself?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jjmac said:


> just a quick update, today was a 'rest' day but i felt 100% so went and did 2 hours of kickboxing, just done 4iu slin, 1st time at that dose, now im eating fish, with.... porridge!! ran out of brown rice so it was the next best thing haha.
> 
> havent had even the slightest sign of hypo yet, but ive only been using small doses so far....
> 
> decided monday is the day my new cycle starts  cant wait.


haha fishy porridge... mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> haha fishy porridge... mmmmmmmmmm


lol not together! had two grilled bits of haddock on a plate, and a bowl of porridge next to it, rank!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aw man, you've ruined the image I had in my head now damnit. Was getting hungry at the thought of it. lol


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Hahaha quality!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nope I haven't trained UHT style before but I'm interested in it and intend to follow it; possibly after xmas. Depending on what routine I follow after my show. Did you follow it to the T?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Nope I haven't trained UHT style before but I'm interested in it and intend to follow it; possibly after xmas. Depending on what routine I follow after my show. Did you follow it to the T?


no i didnt, i would liked to have, but i changed gyms half way through, and my new training partner didnt fancy it at all, so we compromised by skipping a few weeks out, so instead of gradually reducing volume and increasing intensity, done it fast, so now on last week of '3 x 8' reps, then going to do 2 weeks of the insane 1 working set part instead of 4 weeks.

then on to a 'normal' split again.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay cool shizzle! I'm looking at a power/hypertrophy split at present! ;0)


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

im just going to do a regular workout for now when i start my cycle so i can see strength gains etc, after 6 weeks i think im going to do an FST-7 type workout.

looking really ripped and lean in your avi btw!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

cool sounds good man 

Thanks dude - that was my back at 6 weeks out - currently 3 weeks 3 days out at present - take a look @ my thread in competitive journals section '8 weeks till NPA south east' latest pics (4 weeks out r on page 15) ;0)


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

quick update, stength is going up??? dont know why as im only on GHRP-6 and slin, got 130kg up on bench today, and pi55ed 120 which was a bit of struggle even monday just gone?!

just had 6iu slin with my PWO meal, dont mind putting a bit of 'unwanted' weight on over the next month as i want to be super safe with the slin, so being a bit of a carb whore at the min, 90g carbs and having a shake with carbs in about 10 min 

cant wait to add my gear into the mix monday!

...if i make it to monday, ive got good will power but the bottle keeps staring at me.......


----------



## benniedwards (Jun 12, 2010)

and then Monday becomes Friday  ...


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

yep monday becomes friday! my training partner started his course today so i thought why not!

had 1ml of a prop/npp mix in each quad (130mg prop/70mg NPP/ml)

went in great, tiny bit of PIP now but nothing too bad.

all in all this is going great at the moment, ive put on half a stone in the last 2 weeks (im not naive enough to think its all muscle!) but i gain weight extreamly hard and for me a gain like that is unheard of, i put it down to a combination of spot on diet, hard training, GHRP-6 and insulin. every day ive added a lb to my weight the past few days, and now im back on cycle so lets have it!!!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

update on the slin, using 8iu a time now with no problems, probably over-doing the carbs as a precaution, staying at this dose now but going to slowly lover the carbs down, been doing 10g/iu then a bit extra, going to do exactly 10g/iu for a few days, then take it down lower untill about 6/7g/iu.

not even the slightest sign of hypo yet, my morning shots make me yawn a bit about 45 min later but thats about it. weight up to 13.3


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Strong benching dude ;0) - Also nothing wrong with 90g carbs - I'm planning to have

Pre workout 50g Oats/50g Dextrose

post workout 50g malto

post post workout meal 100g oats

In my bulk after comp haha


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

are you going to be using insulin in your bulk mate?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

facking hell this insulin is mental, im now up to 13.6 just in my boxers, after PCT i was about 12.10, even on cycle i only creeped to 13.1!!

my short term goal was to hit the 14st mark by the end of 6 weeks starting today, but the rate im gaining weight at now is mental, i think i'll hit 14 by the weekend!

so new short term goal is to hit 15st in 6 weeks.

its not all bad weight either, my arms have got 1/2 inch bigger when cold in the last 10 days, up to 16.5" now, and i can still see veins all over.

infact i now have veins on my quads which wernt there this time last week!!

gear should start working its magic this week then theres no stopping me


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

jjmac said:


> facking hell this insulin is mental, im now up to 13.6 just in my boxers, my short term goal was to hit the 14st mark by the end of 6 weeks starting today, but the rate im gaining weight at now is mental, i think i'll hit 14 by the weekend!
> 
> so new short term goal is to hit 15st in 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Glad it's working for you mate! Keep up the good work.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

jjmac said:


> facking hell this insulin is mental, im now up to 13.6 just in my boxers, after PCT i was about 12.10, even on cycle i only creeped to 13.1!!
> 
> my short term goal was to hit the 14st mark by the end of 6 weeks starting today, but the rate im gaining weight at now is mental, i think i'll hit 14 by the weekend!
> 
> ...


glad its going well mate im starting my 2nd cycle in 3 weeks cant wait


----------



## Muncle (Aug 9, 2010)

A good lunch hour read that mate!

Hope the weight and ",s keep creeping up.

Start my bulker this week hope its as good lol


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Muncle said:


> A good lunch hour read that mate!
> 
> Hope the weight and ",s keep creeping up.
> 
> Start my bulker this week hope its as good lol


cheers mate, good luck too if you start a journal i'll be sure to follow :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

JJMAC - YOOO IS GROWING BRUV!! ;0)


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

yeeehaaa no stoppin me now


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jjmac said:


> , my morning shots make me yawn a bit about 45 min later but thats about it.


mornings make me yawn alot mate :lol:

glad your plan is coming together, sure you'll be huge in no time.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

well im up 2lb on this time yesterday!!

trained legs today and on the last phase of UHT training, 1 working set, 8 HARD and heavy reps, 3 rest-pause reps, partials to failure, then half the weight to failure and thats the one set!!!

leg press i almost died on, my legs couldnt support my weight for 10 mins after, i was just lying down on the floor!

1st time in ages that i was actually in the bog with my head over it with saliva dripping out my gob. wasnt sick but about as close to it as you can get.

10iu slin and a big PWO meal soon sorted that


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

keep piling the carbs in with the slin,too much is better than not enough,i had a bit of a hypo last week.Scary,shaky and very tired blurred vision.Had a dozen digestive biscuits smeared with raspberry jam to straighten myself out.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

ive not even had the slightest hint of hypo yet, but my training partner thats a MONSTER, 19st and hes been off gear for ages, started slin at the same time as me, he did 10iu earlier and had tunnel vision and fuzzy hearing 40 min later!

as im fairly lean ive been being a slut with the carbs just to be safe, think hes playing it a bit fine as he puts 'unwanted weight' on really easy.

ive told him now tho either lower the slin or bin it if hes worried about the carbs.

....1st training partner that pushes me beyond my limits so i could do with him being around a bit longer


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I've put a good 4kg on in 6 weeks without steroids,just slin,my wife and i are trying for another baby so i've not had steroids for 17 months.I can't wait for the day i can put the insulin together with a good cycle and HGH!! I'm carrying a decent 96kg on 5'9'',once i go "on" should be able to hit 105kg yipee!!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

haha, ye its magic stuff, i try to stay on low-moderate gear dosages, because of MPB, even with a good diet and 500mg test e i could hardly put weight on, but since using slin and GHRP ive gone up half a stone in 2 weeks, so now ive started my cycle things can only get better, cant wait!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Yes i think insulin use is something a holy grail for putting on size.I'm doing it pre-workout rather than post.Like this:

Pre Workout: 30 min before with 10 i.u.

3-10g Creatine

3-10g Glutamine

15-20g Essential Amino Acids

15g BCAA

30-50 Vitargo

1tsp electrolyte drink powder

banana immediately before

During Workout:

3-5g Creatine

3-10g Glutamine

15-20g Essential Amino Acids

15g BCAA

50 Vitargo

1tsp electrolyte drink powder

Post Workout

3-5g Creatine

3-10g Glutamine

40-50g Whey

50-75 Vitargo

1tsp electrolyte drink powder

I know some frown on this method but it works wonders,pump is phenomenol


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

you know what i really wanted to try pre workout because ive heard of the mental pumps, im taking creatine glutamine and malodextrim PWO with the slin then a meal a bit later, wonder if you could do 5iu pre, and 5iu post??


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Maybe,i don't know if the double peak will complicate things,worth a try.I like the fact that my blood is saturated with amino acids whilst i train.I can gain obscene amounts of weight with steroids(slow metabolism) very quickly,so when i can use this method with the steroids giving a positive nitrogen balance gains should be big.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jjmac said:


> 1st time in ages that i was actually in the bog with my head over it with saliva dripping out my gob. wasnt sick but about as close to it as you can get.


Now that sounds like you had a good workout matey.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> Now that sounds like you had a good workout matey.


it was awesome! legs are a bit tender today but since ive been hammering them the past few weekd DOMS is nowhere near as bad as it was, legs day is quickly becomming my fave day!

* legs day is quickly becomming my fave day! *had to write that again didnt believe it myself! :blink: :blink:

@ blackbeard, ye not sure about the double spike actaully, im not clued up enough to start testing my own slin theorys yet haha.

might give the pre workout a blast though just for the pumps!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah I like leg day as its the only workout that I feel safe going to my absolute limit. All my chest and back stuff is almost there but not pushing too much for fear of breaking myself lol


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

well ive just joined the 'ive had a hypo' club.

scary ****. i wanted to try the insane pump thing, so halfway through my workout i had a banana and 8iu slin, i had a shake with loads of carbs in my bag for after.

workout went fine, shake went down a treat, got home, full from the shake so was just chilling on the laptop and nearly passed out!!

had pins and needles all over, hearing went weird and felt like i was coming up on a pill!

really scared me, nailed a load of malodextrin and some mutant mass (full of carbs) then sat in the garden, it started going so i came back in, still feel like im on the edge of going weird again! but dont wana really over do the carbs.

ive defo had my 80g now, and have full fat coke on standby.

i really have got new respect for this shiit now. scary scary scary.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

sorry to hear that,if you take it is going to happen at some point.The strange thing for me is that i followed the same protocol several times no problem then it just hit me.If i'd done something different i'd understand it.

I suppose other factors come into play that i don't fully understand yet.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

mate id actually gone up to 10iu a few times without the slightest bit of hypo, so strange, but i read on here cant remember who, but they had just 4iu, were fine, then 4iu again the next time and passed out etc!

its completly gone now, i tried to stay calm to lower my heartrate and went outside to stay cool, the temptation to eat lots of sugar off a spoon was there but i left it lol.

well at least i know what it feels like now, sounds strange but i was a tad curious.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I'm coming to the end of a 3.5ml vial it's lasted six weeks i'll give it a rest for a couple of weeks before i get more.It's been really good,as i said earlier i now really want to try it on cycle,fingers crossed i can soon.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

What slin is it your using mate? Mines in 1 of those pens so I can do my dose really easy, novorapid 300iu in the pen with a screw dial on top


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

i'm using humalog by lily it's a bit faster than novorapid,i feel the peak in about 45 minutes


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

well training was going soooo well, gaining weight like never before, strength shot up, then we had to have a pi55ing bank hol!! i have no will power, my no drinking went to shiit, pi55ed fri night, diet was poor all sat, out sunday night diet was w4nk all yesterday!!!

back on track today tho, gears kicking in feel it big time in the gym now.

murdering my shoulders tonight


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

A binge won't affect gains if it's only once every several weeks.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> A binge won't affect gains if it's only once every several weeks.


ye defo need a blow out every so often!

UPDATE: im now 13.13, so about 14st which i cannot believe, the gains ive been making are unreal, people that havent seen me for 2 or 3 weeks have been saying things like 'jesus what you on now!!' etc lol.

i know whenever a noob says how long for my gear to kick in they get flamed and people say gear doesnt 'kick in' mate it just gradually becomes active....

but mine has 100% KICKED IN. literally yesterdays workout was insane, i had an awesome amount of focused aggression, once id done my warm up sets i was in the 'zone' where you dont talk to anyone unless its 'stick that plate on there' strength was up loads, and every time i couldnt quite get a rep id get so angry that i pi55ed the next two!!

absolutly loving this cycle. one more week on the slin then im dropping it for 3 weeks.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just dropping in mate. Looking amazing. How is the training and cycle going??


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

not too bad mate, pulled my back on deads on friday  but good apart from that.

managed to get the 45kg dbs up on shoulders for 8 reps the other day, tried a while back and couldnt move them, got them up myself too so well chuffed.

got myself some sterile ethyl oleate to mix with my npp/prop mix now so PIP is a thing of the past!

also ditched the slin last week, love the stuff, having 3 weeks off then back on again!!

weight currently stands at 14.00st dead on. will take a few pics this week and get them up, 4 weeks since last pics, about a stone heavier but more veiny


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good buddy! Glad you're getting the results. Am interested to see your gains after 10-12 weeks but following closely. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jjmac said:


> not too bad mate, pulled my back on deads on friday  but good apart from that.
> 
> managed to get the 45kg dbs up on shoulders for 8 reps the other day, tried a while back and couldnt move them, got them up myself too so well chuffed.
> 
> ...


Definite progress then mate!! Look forward to the pics!

EO oil will help with the pip for sure. Glad about the insulin, im still researching but its a fcuking mine field mate! amazing strength on the shoulder presses, im doing the 40's at the minute......


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

40kg is still awesome weight on shoulders, i posed with the 45s once for a pic, needed them lifted up lol, tried a half rep and they just fell away,

the lad i train with atm is a monster, 22st now, he got on the 45s and blasted a few out so i thought fcuk it, they were actually really easy, must have been a 'good' day, hoping all my days are good days now, doing another 4 weeks prop/npp, then cruising a month or so, doing plenty of cardio and ab work in the month cruise, then blasting with prop and tren for 6 weeks, never used tren before so excited and nervous at the same time!

and cheers snakebulge mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jjmac said:


> 40kg is still awesome weight on shoulders, i posed with the 45s once for a pic, needed them lifted up lol, tried a half rep and they just fell away,
> 
> the lad i train with atm is a monster, 22st now, he got on the 45s and blasted a few out so i thought fcuk it, they were actually really easy, must have been a 'good' day, hoping all my days are good days now, doing another 4 weeks prop/npp, then cruising a month or so, doing plenty of cardio and ab work in the month cruise, then blasting with prop and tren for 6 weeks, never used tren before so excited and nervous at the same time!
> 
> and cheers snakebulge mate


You will like tren, im yet to hear of anyone say they dont like it and its gains. I hate the sides from it as get terrible gyno from it and the sweats get too much but the gains are good.

Yeah 40's are not bad but been using the smith for shoulder press lately and got up to 90kg for 5 reps last week.

I am blast and cruising in 6 week intervals for a while now aswell and just aim to tighten up a bit in the cruises and then all out heavy a$$ lifting in the blasts........


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> You will like tren, im yet to hear of anyone say they dont like it and its gains. I hate the sides from it as get terrible gyno from it and the sweats get too much but the gains are good.
> 
> Yeah 40's are not bad but been using the smith for shoulder press lately and got up to 90kg for 5 reps last week.
> 
> I am blast and cruising in 6 week intervals for a while now aswell and just *aim to tighten up a bit in the cruises and then all out heavy a$$ lifting in the blasts*........


exactly what im thinking, also going to do my slin 1st 4 weeks of each blast, might try slow slin next aswell, then just use the fast PWO


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jjmac said:


> exactly what im thinking, also going to do my slin 1st 4 weeks of each blast, might try slow slin next aswell, then just use the fast PWO


sounds good. I think i would be better suited to slow slin as i dont want to use fast PWO as i train at 8 - 9 at night so would have to be having a load of carbs pre bed like i said in PM earlier..... God knows its all complicated lol.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

stength still shooting up each session, heaviest ever 1rm on bench was 140kg for 1 about a year ago on a load of dbol+test, now its just a moderate dose of prop/npp, and got a pretty easy 2 reps out on 140, so im now 100% at my biggest and strongest ever, mid way through cycle 

legs today, going for 20 plates/400kg on the leg press. couldnt move 400 2 weeks ago and needed 2 spotters to push it back up! got 1 rep last week so moving up to heavier weights sooner tonight so im still full of energy, i'll easy bang 5 or 6 full reps out


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

wow. every single workout is producing PB's atm, did 400kg leg press for my last two sets of 8, no problems. then did 8 reps of 460kg (23 plates) with powerlifting knee wraps as i had a twinge in my knee, they help loads!

also only started doing free weight squats this last month at my new gym, other was just smith machine. did 140kg 2 sets of 8 DEEP full reps, could easily have done 160+ but using squats as a warm up to leg press at the min.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent lifting mate!! 400kg on the leg press is good! As is 140 deep on the squats. Looks like its all out progress week on week at the minute which is exactly what you want.

Nice going!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

great progress, i know theres alot of variables buthow much of the gains would you attest to the slin? any updated pics did it really make that much of a difference? strength gains sound to be coming thick + fast keep it up mate!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

james12345 said:


> great progress, i know theres alot of variables buthow much of the gains would you attest to the slin? any updated pics did it really make that much of a difference? strength gains sound to be coming thick + fast keep it up mate!


hiya mate, tbh im not sure how much of the gains i credit to the insulin, because of my high metabolism keeping lean has never been a problem, so although i ate the right foods, my diet was a mess.

because of how serious insulin use must be taken, i ended up counting my calories for the 1st time and realised they were around 1000cals off where they should be!

so my diet since insulin use has been spot on, this no doubt helped me break the platau i was at, i do think the insulin helped a lot though, how much i'll never know.

i'll take some update pictures tonight if the gyms not busy, same place and distance so they are easy to compare to the ones on page 1 :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jjmac said:


> hiya mate, tbh im not sure how much of the gains i credit to the insulin, because of my high metabolism keeping lean has never been a problem, so although i ate the right foods, my diet was a mess.
> 
> because of how serious insulin use must be taken, i ended up counting my calories for the 1st time and realised they were around 1000cals off where they should be!
> 
> ...


Ive just actually looked on dailyburn.com and my calorie intake for today will only be around 3600 and want it to be a bit more than that ideally so may make ammendments to diet, not sure how as im eating bucket loads!!

Look forward to the pics mate!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

kieren i was eating fairly clean, but a lot, didnt realise how much clean food it takes to get the cals up, i worked all my food out and it was 2600!! plus i had a very phyical job, so added 1000 with shakes, plus as im on a bulk ive started adding a lot more fats and carb, EVOO with every shake etc, now im 4000+cals,

strange tho, some days i can eat and never get full, others (like today) i struggle, had my usual shake at 7, 1 banana, 2 scoops mutant mass, peanut butter EVOO, 80g oats, and supps, then at 10 had my 1st meal, chicken breast and sweet potatos, and was nearly sick finishing it off!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jjmac said:


> kieren i was eating fairly clean, but a lot, didnt realise how much clean food it takes to get the cals up, i worked all my food out and it was 2600!! plus i had a very phyical job, so added 1000 with shakes, plus as im on a bulk ive started adding a lot more fats and carb, EVOO with every shake etc, now im 4000+cals,
> 
> strange tho, some days i can eat and never get full, others (like today) i struggle, had my usual shake at 7, 1 banana, 2 scoops mutant mass, peanut butter EVOO, 80g oats, and supps, then at 10 had my 1st meal, chicken breast and sweet potatos, and was nearly sick finishing it off!


Im finding it pretty easy all the time at the minute but try and get me to eat eggs or chicken theres no chance, hate the stuff. I stick to turkey mince, goes down very easy if flavoured with a stock cube or some seasoning......

I may have an ammendment to my diet although today is 330 protein, 300 carbs, and 127 fats..... Training days its upped to 400 protein and 360 carbs. Reason its only 3600 thinking about it though is i have dropped oats in shakes from 70g to 50 as im cruising but when blasting it will get upped aswell as protein again....


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

heres 1 pic from tonight, ive put this one and the one off the 1st page side by side on my laptop and tbh i cant really see where the extra stone has gone lol, im now 14.03, and was bang on 13 in the 1st ones, sorry its just the 1 pic, gym was busy tonight will get more on monday.

defo 100% have a lot more veins now tho.... :rockon:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

vid of me with the 45's, well chuffed as i couldnt even get half a rep when people passed me them a month ago! could maybe have got a few more out but felt like sh!t after necking superpump250 






tried to embed but it didnt work.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the set looks good mate but what did you stop for did you go heavier on the next set?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

cheers ben 

and ive got no idea why i stopped hilly! could have got 10, possible 12 with a tiny spot, just did same for next 2 sets, next size up is 56! hopefully getting some 50's soon tho!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jjmac said:


> vid of me with the 45's, well chuffed as i couldnt even get half a rep when people passed me them a month ago! could maybe have got a few more out but felt like sh!t after necking superpump250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Strong as mate :thumbup1:

next time push out some more  :thumb:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

xpower said:


> Strong as mate :thumbup1:
> 
> next time push out some more  :thumb:


will do mate:thumbup1:

feel bad now so i'll redeem myself with at least 12 next next week


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jjmac said:


> will do mate:thumbup1:
> 
> feel bad now so i'll redeem myself with at least 12 next next week


 that's the spirit lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus mate, how can you not see you have gained. Looks pretty obvious your arms, shoulders and traps are bigger. chest also looks bigger and way more vascular. Im jealous as, looking at these had made me feel even sh1tter about how i look ya [email protected] lol. Keep it up, making great progress in short periods of time. When you competing


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Jesus mate, how can you not see you have gained. Looks pretty obvious your arms, shoulders and traps are bigger. chest also looks bigger and way more vascular. Im jealous as, looking at these had made me feel even sh1tter about how i look ya [email protected] lol. Keep it up, making great progress in short periods of time. When you competing


haha dont be silly mate, i honestly couldnt see a lot, scales say im a stone heavier tho! and yeah ive defo got a lot more vascular, not sure if it was the slin thats done this as ive been getting amazing pumps during training,

....think my face is fatter tho :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jjmac said:


> haha dont be silly mate, i honestly couldnt see a lot, scales say im a stone heavier tho! and yeah ive defo got a lot more vascular, not sure if it was the slin thats done this as ive been getting amazing pumps during training,
> 
> ....think my face is fatter tho :lol:


What had you trained when the pics were taken??

My pics are always without training but i look a million times better when pumped, particularly after shoulders....


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

yep shoulders haha, always find it gives the best pumps! (notice how i didnt take any leg pics lol) i always take pics after training normally so i look the 'best' i can at the time


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

most recent pics your looking alot denser in the chest and shoulders mate. good progress!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

najybomb said:


> most recent pics your looking alot denser in the chest and shoulders mate. good progress!


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jjmac said:


> yep shoulders haha, always find it gives the best pumps! (notice how i didnt take any leg pics lol) i always take pics after training normally so i look the 'best' i can at the time


Ill try and get some soon after training then to put in my journal, will let you know when i have. Just my p1ss poor pathetic chest ruins how i look completely!


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

kieren, focus on inclines  sorts your chest right out! i have the same problem. chest is weak as crap visually.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Just see your 140 bench too. Nice!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Ill try and get some soon after training then to put in my journal, will let you know when i have. Just my p1ss poor pathetic chest ruins how i look completely!


my chest/back and legs are my let down, arms and shoulders defo my strong point, started really hammering back now tho, and hoping my legs respond well to actually being trained :lol:

my last gym had smith machine for squats which was crap, and a leg press that went up to 170kg..... so the last 6 weeks or so since i moved gyms is the 1st time ive benn able to go really heavy, at the min their strength is shooting up like crazy each session, more veins etc but no actual size yet..

and yeah get the pics done mate


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Just see your 140 bench too. Nice!


ye it was a while back, didnt touch my chest so had the 'doesnt count' comments, get myself another one done i think


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

najybomb said:


> kieren, focus on inclines  sorts your chest right out! i have the same problem. chest is weak as crap visually.


I do and upper chest has made noticable progress, my lower chest is garbage though so doing more flat (even though i know the whole, there is no real upper and lower chest argument, just i feel it more in lower when doing flat and decline.........)



jjmac said:


> my chest/back and legs are my let down, arms and shoulders defo my strong point, started really hammering back now tho, and hoping my legs respond well to actually being trained :lol:
> 
> my last gym had smith machine for squats which was crap, and a leg press that went up to 170kg..... so the last 6 weeks or so since i moved gyms is the 1st time ive benn able to go really heavy, at the min their strength is shooting up like crazy each session, more veins etc but no actual size yet..
> 
> and yeah get the pics done mate


Yeah my legs are my strongest point and hardly used to train them, they just grow easily. Going to concentrate on chest and keep going with it, see what happens.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Things still going well mate?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry mate only just got on here again!

nah things are a bit crap atm, worked away last week, has a small gym at the hotel which was better than nothing but my diet was poor. came home 4lb lighter then couldnt be ar5ed with gym friday! got up early today to start eating etc so i can hammer legs in a few hours!

got some test cyp in the post while i was away, my 'cruising' stuff, but jabbed 1000mg friday so longer a cruise haha.

got a date to join the army in march, so ive decided to seriously abuse the gear now untill end of nov, then do a full PCT and then be off for a good 2 years  so want to get as heavy as i can, then cut up just before i come off, just to get some pics in my best ever shape so i have something to spur me back into training once ive passed out etc.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jjmac said:


> sorry mate only just got on here again!
> 
> nah things are a bit crap atm, worked away last week, has a small gym at the hotel which was better than nothing but my diet was poor. came home 4lb lighter then couldnt be ar5ed with gym friday! got up early today to start eating etc so i can hammer legs in a few hours!
> 
> ...


We all have off periods mate, you knew it was going to be hard to stick to diet when you was away for a week. Just get back into it now.

Shame you are going to have to come off for 2 years when your doing so well 

Got to prioritise though, bodybuilding at the minute for oyu is a hobby but this is your career. Good luck with it!!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

just a quick update as i havent been on here in over 2 weeks due to working away then being pretty busy at weekends (balancing gym with celebratring birthdays can be tricky  )

working away doesnt seem to be affecting me as much as i thought it would, been eating a lot of crap, but im on a bulk so dirty cals are better than no cals, and strength is at an all time high,

been on 1000mg cyp a week a week for 3 weeks now and the levels are at the point now where things which seemed heavy 2 weeks ago are nothing now, got squats up to 180kg for 5 reps last week, couldnt get back up with 200kg, yet yesterday 200kg for 8 reps felt pretty easy, benching 130kg for 2 sets of 5 without any problems too.

got my next blast of slin ordered, kept all my weight so far so hoping to have another growth spurt once i get on the new slin in a week or two  .

getting my dongle sorted so soon i can take my laptop away and spend all my nights on UKM again haha.

new pics to be added next week, legs defo bigger than original pics


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

inspirational progress dude, how much you weighing in at now?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

im at 14st 4lb now mate, so still slowly gaining weight, but when i was taking insulin i was gaining 4-5 lb a week, with no bloat, and lost nothing when the insulin stopped, so im hoping to hit around 15st after 4 weeks on slin, so about 6 weeks from today


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Slin makes that much odds does it? Glad it's going well for ya mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

slin plus a gram of test makes alot of diff.

i wouldnt expect you to loose much or anything mate if ure still using 1g test just frop stoping slin


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

So the slin helps lean gains, will have a look into this


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

well i went from using a prop/NPP mix, fairly low dose, to now being on 1000mg cyp,

but it was only while on the slin that my weight rocketed, so i put it down to water/bloat/fat, although visibly i couldnt see any bad weight, so i thought stopping would lose that, but as it happens ive kept everything and have started gaining with a not so good diet and training heavy only at weekends.

really looking forward to using the slin again.

and your right hilly, on 1000mg test i should be able to live off chocolate bars and not go to the gym and keep my gains lol, the real challenge will be my PCT with working away and not so good diet, but thats months away yet


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jjmac said:


> I should be able to live off chocolate bars and not go to the gym :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> But reality says no lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

This is the first I have heard of slin use for mass gaining. I had wondered why it's available to bbs


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

its awesome if your a hardgainer, not so good if you gain fat/weight easy. if your intrested do as much research as you can, its safe as fcuk IF you know what your doing, if not it can be deadly.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

God said:


> Interesting read and looking good. Best of luck with your goals


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

1000mg cyp well and truley in my system! naughty vodka session last night, and then hit TWO PB's in the gym today, 220kg squats, not to powerlifting depth but they were at least to parallel, for 5 reps after doing 8 reps on 180,

then hit 520kg on leg press, 26 plates  .

so im a very happy chap.

(note: the pic made me realise i cut my hair the other day leaving some very blonde, and some dark, my great mates never told me, so im addressing that today lol.)


----------

